# Good Starter Sublimation printer



## gbrad63 (Jul 27, 2016)

I've been looking for a good middle of the road sublimation printer for under $500 that can handle basic T-shirt heat transfer needs. Is it safe to say that the Epson WF-7610 with a CISS ink system is a good starter unit. 
If not what would be another option? I was looking at the Ricoh 3110 but just don't see to many people talking about it on the forum. If that's a better option im good with that to just a little at the edge of my budget. rather be safe then sorry. thanks


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The Ricohs dont have any threads complaining that the inks are blocked or they need profiles or the colour is coming out all wrong, because that doesn't happen. (or very very rarely and it's usually because the Powerdriver isn't being used properly, or the machine has been left un-powered for a few months) they go on for years churning out quality prints.
The only complaint is that the ink is expensive and some scrooges put cobra ink into them, and then seek help with profiles etc (its a good job this forum is here).
The Ricohs always use around 25% of the 'starter' carts to fill the lines and very soon (because you are excited and print just about everything) you need more carts. that's when the "they are so expensive is the ink from ebay any good?" comes in. and they wreck their new printer in a few months.
What I say now on this Christmas day (Merry Christmas) is a fact. I replaced cyan, magenta and yellow carts in October, they were getting low but didn't raise any alarms, but the use by date was December so I wouldn't take the risk (because I'm a chicken). I am now going to have to order more Trupix paper (the only one I'll use) because I have used two full packs and have started on the third, I am also down to my last twenty-ish mug wrap slips (I use them not only for mugs but smaller items too like keyrings and badges etc) so will be ordering new next week.
Now, I took note of my ink levels Friday and the level has just dropped a very small amount, less or just about a sixteenth, and every print has come out spot on every time.
I know I can put at least five packs of paper through along with a 300 pack of mug wraps before I have to think about replacing ink, and even then it'll be just the Magenta followed by the cyan a month later, the black seems to go on forever.
I always charge £1 per print to a job which is way too much, so at that rate (using GBP) it'll be £500 for the A4's and £300 for the mug wraps. the A4's would have costed around £50 and the mug wraps £14. A brand new full set of ink would cost around £160 so we have £800 (return on prints) minus £224 for the paper and ink which leaves £554 profit just on the printing. That more than covers any variation in prices of paper if needed and every print has come out first time every time, so no substrates are ruined either.
It's false policy to look at prices per litre of ink. I look at the value of just being able to hit print and my little 3110 has never failed me in nearly 3 years now.


----------



## gbrad63 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok great info about Ricoh printers. I was wondering if the either no used them or people used them just didn't have any issues so you don't hear about them on the Forum and it sounds like that is the case. 
So here is my next question. If I buy the Ricoh 3110 printer do I buy the sawgrass version through Heat press nation, buy it on eBay with the inks and transfer paper included, or buy from Ricoh? Ultimately who has the best complete set up with everything included?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The most important thing you need with a Ricoh is the 'powerdriver'.
When you go to print you tell it what substrate you are printing to (metal, fabric, ceramic, glass etc.)
and you can adjust the saturation (polyester kids cups need -5 saturation for example) and mirror etc.
You get a download of the powerdriver when you register your printer and tell them where you got your ink from. it might have to be a registered supplier, I dont know.


----------



## gbrad63 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok that makes sense. Do you get a certain power driver with the Ricoh printer when you buy it? If not then what power driver should I ask for or purchase later? Also is the Ricoh 3110 the same as the SG400?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

It doesn't sort of 'come with it' you'll find access to the download when you register your printer. and then when you go to print you select it as the printer, like you would if you had various other printers connected or have used.
It's been nearly 3 years now since I went there but it was all self explanatory.
the Ricohs have been re-badged for some time as (I'm not sure) Sawgrass took over a section of them or something.
The SG400 is an A4 isn't it? it'll be the same as the 3110 I expect. the Virtuoso is their latest, You'll be okay with any of them. (I think I've only seen one problem reported some time ago so they are all pretty safe).


----------

